# Happy Birthday samuel-a



## FrugalRefiner (May 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sam! 

I hope you have a great 30th birthday!

Dave


----------



## Lou (May 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

My other good friend born today!


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Sam


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sam, may it be happy and prosperous.


----------



## Geo (May 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sam!! I hope your day is full of gold and silver.


----------



## JHS (May 3, 2015)

Hope you have the best birthday ever.
john


----------



## philddreamer (May 3, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAMUEL!!! 8) 

SHALOM!

Phil


----------



## jeneje (May 3, 2015)

Happy B-day Sam,,,,  
Ken


----------



## patnor1011 (May 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Samuel. Many more to come.


----------



## rewalston (May 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Samuel


----------



## butcher (May 3, 2015)

Happy birthday Samuel :!:


----------



## artart47 (May 3, 2015)

Hey!
Happy birthday Sam! Hope you have a great 2015.
artart47


----------



## samuel-a (May 3, 2015)

To my extended family - thank you all for everything.


It really was a great b-day with some really nice surprises from my family. One of which was a cake top with some bullion bar lookalike tweenkies.

I started new position at work which seems quite an undertaking so far... this year is going to be interesting indeed.


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Sam! Glad to hear things are going well and you had a nice birthday!


----------



## maynman1751 (May 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sam! Thanks for all of your contributions. 8)


----------



## Shark (May 4, 2015)

Sorry for being late. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 7, 2015)

I am late,but Happy Birthday,Sam!!!!!!!

Shalom

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## kurtak (May 16, 2015)

Wow - can't believe I missed this birthday soooo ------

heres a "very late" HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sam  

Kurt


----------



## samuel-a (May 16, 2015)

Thanks again :mrgreen:


----------

